# 'This Secret Place' Norfolk March 14



## Kezz44 (Apr 2, 2014)

Another norfolk delight found by chance last weekend. No history to this little place and have no idea if this has been covered before. Was a very enjoyable find even tho slightly sad as yet again so much personal stuff just left behind. Small place that had many hidden treasures...


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 2, 2014)

That is absolutely brilliant! 
Appropriately named too  
Just love all of your photos!


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful! Norfolk holds many delights, I think I'm overdue another visit


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 2, 2014)

A house of treasures!,superb photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 2, 2014)

Brilliant again kezz.going to have to find this one.another for the ever expanding list.thank you.


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 3, 2014)

That's pretty delicious well done that man


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 3, 2014)

Beautiful pic's as always! 
Norfolk really is a delight...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 3, 2014)

Very well shot. Nice find


----------



## MrDan (Apr 3, 2014)

Target set, I like this one a lot!


----------



## perjury saint (Apr 4, 2014)

*Most excellent!! *


----------



## shatners (Apr 5, 2014)

Lovely mate... very atmospheric


----------



## Sirannon (Apr 5, 2014)

Very cool.


----------



## peroxidetim (Apr 7, 2014)

ah. I really love the athmosphere of your photo's! 
again, what a stuff inside! some of them personal and some rooms stuffed to the ceiling... wonder what made the owners made move out of this place...


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 7, 2014)

peroxidetim said:


> wonder what made the owners made move out of this place...



Failing eyesight, loss of mobility and increasing old age - sadly being unable to cope with life on their own. Probably. Whether by intention or not, Kezz44 has captured all the clues with each press of the shutter button.


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Apr 7, 2014)

*Inspired!*

Lovley pics, especially the first one of the house itself. It spoke to me, so I am currently re-creating it in Minecraft  

Are there any more pics?


----------



## Desolate Nation (Apr 7, 2014)

Nicely captured ,ive passed this place several times on my way to other locations and never had the time to check it out!


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for all your comments guys!


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 10, 2014)

This Secret Place - perfect!


----------

